# Who would you like to meet in person on this site



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I'd throw up this question 

Who would you like to meet in person on this site?

Some of us are friends but we're so far away, we all have communicated with each other by using the forum, so name who you would love to have a beer with.

Mine that I can think of at the moment are: Bazzoo, Gatesy, Tryhard, Crazy, Peril, Just Cruisin, Paffoh. There are others but I'm suffering craft at work here,

So over to you guys and gals, name them, 

Cheers


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i cant wait to meet Toni (estuary girl) and Roberta (arpie) us girls gotta stick together! U of course Sel and bazzaroonie hehehe 

actually i wouldnt mind meeting everyone lol! good to put faces to usernames!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

crazyratwoman said:


> i cant wait to meet Toni (estuary girl) and Roberta (arpie) us girls gotta stick together!


Hey Kerrie... dont forget Chrushie... There's two Qld females coming to SWR.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i am people person....i would like to meet of all you........
especially those who catch BIG fish....you guys are my favorites.....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Noone. Bloody axe-murdering paedophiles. I know all about you lot that spend too much time on the internet


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd like to meet the man with the mask and pipe !!!!

:lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I luvs yous alll!!

I didn't think it was that kind of site though...


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Can't wait to meet all the girls too!!!!Agree Kerrie us girls gotta stick together heh!!!!!
But yes would love to meet all as I believe the wealth of experience on here is mind blowing and there's always something to learn!!!
Bring on SWR I say!!!!(2 more sleeps for me!!! :wink: )


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhhh Sel , so many , and all the ones i have met have been and are great people , i am very fortunate to have discovered this site as i have made so many new and great friends , love it , but , apart from the ones i have already met face to face , i would and will meet Dodge [the old bastard ], :lol: and you Sel , [when your out of the naughty corner ] , :lol: and Crazy and Ade , as they are always together holding hands , though thats a little difficult for Crazy at the moment :lol: , so she has to hold anything that she can get her hand around :lol: tryhard [matt the pop ] full of mischief and tricks :lol: ,Red , well that would be good as hes helped me so much with the puter and hes a champion :lol: ,Leftyant the mad cyclist and all round party boy , would love to be fit again and go for a ride with him :shock: . The list is endless , there are a thousand people i would love to meet , Cuda , over the west , ahhh i better stop as it just goes on and on Arpie and Kim , well of course ive met and know Kim , and shes a lovely lady and a treasure . gunna stop now , list getting too long .

And all the sydney guys , Perils right all axe murderers and sex maniacs , disgustung lot they are . :lol: :lol:


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

Dodge, Sunshiner, Bazza.......cant tell me I wouldnt learn a trick or 2 off those fellas, might have nothing to do with fishing but still, I could learn me some stuff :lol:

Kerrie and Adrian.......cant tell me anyone wouldnt have a ball fishing with those 2, for the countryside and company 

Couta and Breambo......cant tell me going out chasing the monsters of the deep wouldnt get the adrenalin going!!

Andybear.......just to give my laughing gear a good workout, funny bastard :lol: :lol:

[Edited by Mod]

Cheers
Baldy


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

paulo said:


> crazyratwoman said:
> 
> 
> > i cant wait to meet Toni (estuary girl) and Roberta (arpie) us girls gotta stick together!
> ...


yay the more the merrier! gotta give you guys a hard time hehehe :lol:


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

I'd like to meet all the girls too.

(I only joined this site to meet girls).


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

EstuaryGirl said:


> Bring on SWR I say!!!!(2 more sleeps for me!!! :wink: )


Know how you feel Toni. Only two more sleeps for Chrushie and I too. Come to think of it I havent slept properly in a month. Wake up in the middle of the night dreaming about knots and plastics and... Actually make that 6 months since I bought the yak. I counted 18 fishing rods the other day. Six months ago I had five.
Im hoping this trip will put some daemons to rest...... but I suspect its only going to make me more addicted and obsessed.
We are leaving Brisso Sat and stopping at Station Ck in Yuragir NP (near Red Rock)for Sat & Sun. There's reef less than 2kms offshore and I believe the creek is well worth an explore.
Arriving SWR Mon lunch. Site 44P. Now all we need is the weather. its been so long since we have had rain here I never thought it would be an issue. Is it still raining down there???


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Back on track, this thread has nothing to do with SWR


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

On the contrary Sel, everything has something to do with SWR.  I wish it didnt but as I explained above every darn thing seems to point to it at the moment. 
Perhaps I need to sign up for a later trip so I can forget about this one till I go. When are you guys going to Lenthalls? Ive never fresh water fished. Could be a good excuse to buy more gear, forget about SWR and meet so many of the SEQ fine fisher folk I have yet to have a fish with.


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

It would be tops to meet all of you , have to catch up with a few S.A boys soon for a fish.
kym.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Peril said:


> Noone. Bloody axe-murdering paedophiles. I know all about you lot that spend too much time on the internet


god for a minute there i thought my wife had joined the forum :lol:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

occy said:


> Despite having met Crazy and Caught 2 I still would like to meet more girls. That's OK isn't it?  :lol: :lol: :lol:


are we not enough for you occy? hehehe


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

G'day Sel, You of course and everyone else with an interest in fishing and yakking on this site. Have only met Leftieant and Y-knot and both were great blokes with no sign of a dull axe :lol: ,so I'm of to a good start!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Have to say I haven't meet a bad person from this bunch of internet chatting wierdos :lol: I'm sure i will as the forum gets bigger. But the best thing about it is like my trip to Canberra were the LBG boys all came out for a fish and I got to meet a few of the guys and gals.

You can pretty much go anywhere in this big brown land an have someone to fish with.

Cheers Dave


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVs+a6UAADTXgAAQQecsZziAP///oDABC2siJtRplIep6gMhppoZD0jQibUT1PU2lPKHohkAAAGqfoqeRlNPUyNDyEDT0gNGIy+WY2uvOVYLrbi+m4DPJU0HA08otQ7mHVb3vTDbpR2U/H4I1HgUrIu5IcrduZ7Y7l4vcJNGNz7pqyWi+HI8Mb1GE0YR4KkUPJFwsC5m3JBRMjESxmmoSPPpPKP6JIsFIFI3KD6bML5rQcYZ+4EI1pSP1rGmeU5PYM2oXMvCwuoYAnBAlKbTNAI71WuMVDxx2Utz1y3CoRai6FQmCGRJCwGYIisfhGDmm1I7DdnUYyq/6jaypNHJwEG0GATILUjCkbqwUozNqsprILhDIIV5oRQpeqAsfoKxoba4OJAc4uVbL5NFi2/xdyRThQkFs+a6UA==


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

hey all,
just wondering if there is anyone from port macquarie or close by ?
cheers
Greg


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep theres a few of us from the mid north coast, physhopath is from port and theres a few at forster and taree, also nambucca and coffs! welcome!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Been great for me, is there anyone I have not met?

Met loads of the NSW and North Coast crew at the Barlings Beach event, all the Canberra Kayakers, a Mango or two, some South Coast crazy heads and even WA's own Manji Mike ( Some stand outs for me include Bazzoo, Red, Gatesy, Krayley, Squidder, Polar, Mango X, On the Edge, Occy... Just to name a few ). The Canberra community is pretty tight knit and we all get along pretty well, but to complete my AKFF picture would require way too much time and effort ( On my part anyway ).

Some of the many people I would like to meet soon are Sel, Chop, Y Knot, Hoit, Poddy, Leftie, Wombat, Dodge.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd love to meet me someday. Still havnt made contact


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

I've been fortunate to meet a few of you and, like Justcruisin, haven't met any bad eggs as yet (although I'm expecting that to change after SWR :shock: ).

Would love to meet some of the Qld crew and also the Mangos, and would love to head out with the Nth Coast NSW guys chasing big fishies - maybe one day I'll win the lotto and take a year long round Australia yak fishing holiday and get the chance....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Have just done a tally of akffers met on the water or in the pub and it comes to 32, all are Qld based, with the exception of interstaters DaveyG and Cuda....and the total includes one lone lady Toni/estuary girl :wink:

To date I have not met anyone whose company I wouldn't enjoy again, so am happy to let the future take care of itself.

The few who do not appeal to my makeup are the sort of blokes not seen at any group activity, and just snipe away on the forum


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Well I can personally vouch that Dodge is a top bloke outside of the forum too and I hope to catch up for another beer or two one day mate  Same goes for Stu (SpottyMac). Would be great to see an AKFF convention held one day so we can all get together and swap yakin yarns :lol: 
I can tell our eastern state friends that Daveyak is a top fella (as long as he doesn't outfish me at the Abrolhos Islands next weekend) and I'm looking forward to meeting Zeal (another new member from my town) next weekend too :wink: 
Better not leave out an ex forum member in Funda who made the big move west and helped me out with my new Hobie Adventure :mrgreen: 
The Crazy Rat Woman is high on the list too - a real good sense of humour there and would pull a mean beer I reckon :lol: 
That crazy bloke Bazzoo - I love stirring Baz about the Adveture Island :twisted: 
Anybear's Pythonesque humour gets me every time too - the list goes on and on.

Probably wouldn't want to meet people like Couta1, coz he catches too any big fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

could i just say being a new member on this forum im blown away by the friendships that has been formed on this forum ,it doesnt matter where you live or what you do everybody has got one thing in common they love to paddle and fish   and make friends.i reckon if i had a pick to meet someone dodge would be the go, he just strikes me as a yakker i would like to meet,cheers cruiser


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

I've met a bunch of AKFF's (possibly more than anyone else) but there's quite a few I'd like to catch up with yet. Hairy Mick is one of them. That guy knows the Hervey Bay area real well, and also is well versed in building his own yaks. Gotta respect that. I missed him in HB somehow and I still regret that. Cuda as well, if not for any other reason, to pick his brains on the west coast. Kraley and Gatesy, to pick their brains on coastal fishing in central/sth coast NSW - both guys are pretty well switched on in this area (where I now live) and both have a top sense of humour. Red for much the same reason, although I suspect he and I would have geeky conversations that would go beyond the realm of yak fishing as well. Breambo, because that guy has a certain determination, persistence and adventurous spirit that I admire. Leftiant... just strikes me as a really cool guy. One of the guys I'd also put on the list I am meeting up with for a fish this weekend - Wopfish 

I'm a bit surprised at some names I haven't seen mentioned, which is easy for me to say given I have met the guys behind the names I'm thinking of. But I guess thats going to happen when you have a forum full 'o top blokes (and gals) with so many members.

When an Internet forum inspires people to meet in person, it says a hell of a lot for the nature of the forum. It says a hell of a lot about the AKFF community and the people behind it. Kudos to those that run it as well as the rest of us who frequent it. Raised glasses for all!



> The few who do not appeal to my makeup are the sort of blokes not seen at any group activity, and just snipe away on the forum


Few indeed Dodge. Very few snipers here compared to other fishing sites. I think we can thank the mods for that, as well as the fact that yak fishoes in general are just damned good guys. I think by and large we all get on because we all share a lot in common. Regardless of specific preferences (fish, fishing styles, tackle & kayaks), we all fish from kayaks, and that puts us all on an even keel.


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

well said fifth DITTO

Lee


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

cheers big ears!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

> cheers big ears!


*clink*


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Being from the West SWR ?????????????????????? Good luck at the Absolutes Mark ....

Cheers Hilary


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Geez,
I dont think there is anyone i wouldnt like to meet.
Definately Sel, would love to go bass fishing with you mate 8) . Dodge, i think would be great company.
All of the Sydney crew.
Everyone ive met from this forum has been great, im looking forward to meeting more!!


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I have met you Sel at Schultz and about 9 or 10 other SE Qldrs all of you a good bunch and would like to meet some more of the locals I see on this forum and other long timers and identities; Dodge for one. I would especially like us girls on the forum to meet since we are few in numbers and gosh well we are all unique aren't we ?   
cheers,
Pam


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

All of you...anyone.....


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, mostly Dodge and Cuda.


----------



## lonewolf (Aug 14, 2007)

:lol: :lol: id like to meet you all and have that aussie experience but im in wales uk be one long paddle :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bartek (Dec 12, 2007)

lonewolf said:


> :lol: :lol: id like to meet you all and have that aussie experience but im in wales uk be one long paddle :lol: :lol:


So when are you going to "see the light" and emigrate like the smart ones amongst us that used to live in the UK did?? :lol:


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I can't believe it. No one has said they want to meet me! I'd just like to make everyone aware that I almost always have a thermos of piping hot, percolated coffee with me when I'm out yakkin' and there's always too much for me alone to drink *grin*


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

well I met Toni (Estuary Girl) today, she called in to my place on her way to SWR... what can i say but fellas... u better watch out!!!!

her parents also came on their way trippin round australia, they are the nicest people, funny as!!!! Thanks Toni for introducing us!


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

What is SWR ????????????? :shock: :shock: :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Chopper, South West Rocks. A bunch of AKFF's are converging on there as we type.

CRW, something tells me that EG will climb the ranks of yakkers members here want to meet after you have said that


----------

